# Roof light leaking



## Focusgirl (Mar 3, 2010)

Due to the heavy rain my 1993 Hymer 534 roof light is leaking. The water ingress seems to come through the small screws securing the rooflight.
Can anyone please suggest a course of action to rectify this.
Cheers. Val.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

It sounds like it needs resealing; removing, cleaning up, then refitting. Some people would do it themselves, whereas others would take it to a company to be done.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

This reply to a similar problem experienced by another member may give you some clues.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1109095.html#1109095

Good luck.


----------



## Olliekuma (Jul 20, 2011)

*Leaking Hatch*

Recently I experienced the same problem. I removed the hatch and cleaned off the surround / frame, resealed with a marine sealant and then applied flash band to cover all the edges and screws.
I did however experience another slight seep which was coming from my plated roof. Again I removed all the screws, cleaned and resealed and then used a flash band to cover the edges. There can be quite alot of movement and with the sealant getting old, it is inevitable that water can get in. 
Being connected with the marine industry, water ingress is always a problem but there are some excellent sealants on the market, Sikoflex being one of the best. But beware it sticks like ......to a blanket so when using it, it is advisable to use masking tape and work cleanly. 
Good luck.
Tony


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Hi I have had the same problem this week our was a small roof light took about 1.5hr start to finish. Easy to do just be gentle with the plastic fittings. 
A motorhome repair shop near me supplied me with a non setting mastic looks like putty which they use to do the same job.

Make sure every thing is clean before reappling the mastic. white spirit is good for the cleaning job.

Andy


----------

